# Anybody here 100% recovered or not?



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

Every thread I click, people keep talking about how they've suffered with DP for 15+ years. That is not reassuring at all. Sorry but it's true. Then other people write that they're "70-80%" recovered. Is anybody here fully recovered or what


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> Every thread I click, people keep talking about how they've suffered with DP for 15+ years. That is not reassuring at all. Sorry but it's true. Then other people write that they're "70-80%" recovered. Is anybody here fully recovered or what


I doubt anyone who's recovered would hang around the site. I know I didn't log on when I recovered.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't focus on recovering. Focus on getting better. Once you make progress then you can recover.

And also to the people who have had this for years, don't believe that every single one of them have been going through hell for years. I bet some of them have had good times with dp. I'm still dp'd. But its at a point where i don't care if it goes or not. Thats 90% recovery right there. Or have i just adapted? I still feel off, and it hits me when im anxious.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, there is 20,000 members on this website.

I don't know where most of them are now, and apart of me doesn't want to know . . . if you know what I mean.

Right now, I'm about 60 - 65 per cent . I've been getting better ever since this started happening though--haven't really regressed. So hopefully tomorrow it will be 61- 66 per cent.


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

brianjones said:


> Yeah, there is 20,000 members on this website.
> 
> I don't know where most of them are now, and apart of me doesn't want to know . . . if you know what I mean.
> 
> Right now, I'm about 60 - 65 per cent . I've been getting better ever since this started happening though--haven't really regressed. So hopefully tomorrow it will be 61- 66 per cent.


Where are you getting these random percentages? Is there some sort of DP recovery meter that I am not familiar with thats on the market or something? lmao.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> Where are you getting these random percentages? Is there some sort of DP recovery meter that I am not familiar with thats on the market or something? lmao.


how much better are you from before.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

MatrixGravity said:


> Where are you getting these random percentages? Is there some sort of DP recovery meter that I am not familiar with thats on the market or something? lmao.


What other methods do you suggest to measure recovery? I'm all ears buddy.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> Where are you getting these random percentages? Is there some sort of DP recovery meter that I am not familiar with thats on the market or something? lmao.


Seriously this is exactly how i think of it when people say I'm this much recovered. Its pretty weird.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea percentages are poop. DP infiltrates your entire life. Just when you think your 80% recovered (cause u spend 80% of your time in your bed), you go to the supermarket or hang out with your friends, or go to work and its back to 30%. The experience of depersonalization and derealization is too unpredictable to be able to gauge what percentage you have recovered from it. I think it'd be more fair to say what percentage you feel better in your life compared to when DP/DR first infiltrated the system. I don't know that actively trying to get rid of DP/DR is a feasible goal.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

I was entirely DP/DR free for a time (I still had out-of-the-blue panic attacks every few months and became depersonalized temporarily while under extreme temporary stress or while very tired but it didn't really effect my functioning), so I know it's possible, but recently my DP/DR/panic attacks came back with a vengeance, probably due to a lot of stress in the last few months.

DP/DR does go away when you don't notice it any longer. The fact is that everyone on this board has some kind of predisposition to chronic feelings of dissociation; something, be it stress or rumination or drug abuse can set off this DP/DR but nobody, AFAIK, is unconditionally condemned to a life of DP/DR. Dissociation is a defence mechanism, it is just that the system in some of us is faulty and rather than dissociating for a few seconds or minutes we feel under constant threat from some unknown entity out there and so we remain in a state of anxiety for what feels like an eternity.

As others have said, when it goes away it is unlikely you will continue to hang around here. When it goes you kind of forget you ever had it, you dissociate from your dissociative episode; it is as though a different person suffered the DP/DR, you are born again mentally (or I was at least).

The irony of DP/DR is that you can only get rid of it when you have accepted it as harmless, which it is, and learned to carry on with your life in spite of it. Of course, by the time you reach that point the DP/DR is not really bothering you at all.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

nycall21 said:


> Yea percentages are poop. DP infiltrates your entire life. Just when you think your 80% recovered (cause u spend 80% of your time in your bed), you go to the supermarket or hang out with your friends, or go to work and its back to 30%. The experience of depersonalization and derealization is too unpredictable to be able to gauge what percentage you have recovered from it. I think it'd be more fair to say what percentage you feel better in your life compared to when DP/DR first infiltrated the system. I don't know that actively trying to get rid of DP/DR is a feasible goal.


I really don't think it is feasible to try to get rid of DP/DR, perhaps there are some chemical ways to stop the action of dissociation from occuring but if they are then a) I don't know of them and







They will be masking the problem rather than solving it. That being said, overcoming DP/DR is very much possible but it is not easy so I would use a drug if there were one on the market.


----------



## Dan23 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you can get better up until 99% but you will only recover completely once you don't feel any symptoms and leave DP in the past!


----------

